
Venezuela’s Unprecedented Collapse - artsandsci
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/venezuela-unprecedented-economic-collapse-by-ricardo-hausmann-2017-07
======
anovikov
Where is that point where humanitarian bombing to simply remove the government
and replace it with a saner one becomes justifiable? Aren't we already there?
That country became one big BDSM parlor.

Especially since now replacing just one branch of the government is needed, as
parlament seems to be OK.

